# Good experience



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Cage washers


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice mix of brass, black and stainless


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It's a hodgepodge.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The stainless is on the water side. the blue part in the middle is called a heat exchanger


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Installed one of those about five years ago cool project.


----------

